# GP Core Failure: Now what?



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

Never heard of this before guys. I have GPOs not hitting the machines so I did the modeling wizard and it says I have a GP Core failure. 

I ran a dcdiag on our PDC and I see some failures, how do I go about fixing them and are they the root of my problem? Logs are as follows:

Microsoft Windows [Version 5.2.3790]
(C) Copyright 1985-2003 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>dcdiag.exe
Domain Controller Diagnosis
Performing initial setup:
Done gathering initial info.
Doing initial required tests
Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\BOE1
Starting test: Connectivity
......................... BOE1 passed test Connectivity
Doing primary tests
Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\BOE1
Starting test: Replications
......................... BOE1 passed test Replications
Starting test: NCSecDesc
......................... BOE1 passed test NCSecDesc
Starting test: NetLogons
......................... BOE1 passed test NetLogons
Starting test: Advertising
......................... BOE1 passed test Advertising
Starting test: KnowsOfRoleHolders
......................... BOE1 passed test KnowsOfRoleHolders
Starting test: RidManager
......................... BOE1 passed test RidManager
Starting test: MachineAccount
......................... BOE1 passed test MachineAccount
Starting test: Services
......................... BOE1 passed test Services
Starting test: ObjectsReplicated
......................... BOE1 passed test ObjectsReplicated
Starting test: frssysvol
......................... BOE1 passed test frssysvol
*Starting test: frsevent
There are warning or error events within the last 24 hours after the
SYSVOL has been shared. Failing SYSVOL replication problems may cause
Group Policy problems.
......................... BOE1 failed test frsevent
Starting test: kccevent
......................... BOE1 passed test kccevent
Starting test: systemlog
......................... BOE1 passed test systemlog
* Starting test: VerifyReferences
......................... BOE1 passed test VerifyReferences
Running partition tests on : LimitLogin
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... LimitLogin passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... LimitLogin passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : ForestDnsZones
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... ForestDnsZones passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... ForestDnsZones passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : DomainDnsZones
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... DomainDnsZones passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... DomainDnsZones passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : Schema
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... Schema passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... Schema passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : Configuration
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... Configuration passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... Configuration passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running partition tests on : LHSD
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... LHSD passed test CrossRefValidation
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... LHSD passed test CheckSDRefDom
Running enterprise tests on : LHSD.net
Starting test: Intersite
......................... LHSD.net passed test Intersite
Starting test: FsmoCheck
 ......................... LHSD.net passed test FsmoCheck
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------

